

Show HN: I'mBusy - hafizwaleed
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.iambusy

======
MegaLeon
It is a nice idea, but that UI is straight from the Jelly Bean era. Have a
look at the latest design guidelines for Android:
[https://developer.android.com/design/index.html](https://developer.android.com/design/index.html)

~~~
hafizwaleed
Thanks MegaLeon. I will update in future.

